# 40 Breeder Livestock Question



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

My girlfriend got a 40 breeder. 

Total stocking as of yesterday:

5 Electric Blue Rams
7 Cardinal Tetras
5 Panda Cories
4 Ottos

After I fully plant the tank and wait a month or two I'll be getting her another 4 ottos to help maintain the tank. Plants are coming in this Friday.

Shes going to want to add another 10 Cardinals I think.

Rena canister filter, and when I'm done planting I think it will be maintenance free besides adding water.

Any thoughts?

-Gordon Richards


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

It's a brand new tank and that's the stock before the cycle? Eek... I'm guessing you'll be replacing a lot of those fish after a month. Pretty much none of those do well during a cycle. 

If the tank is already cycled, great! Ignore me. If not, I'd quickly get some "seeded" media in your filter/tank ASAP. Using seeded media will introduce beneficial bacteria in the tank thus giving the cycle a head start- you may not even have a cycle.

Otherwise, the stocking level sounds decent. You'll likely lose some rams due to interspecific aggression. As cichlids, even man made ones, they are still going to want to spawn and that means 1 male 1 female. Once they establish themselves, the others will be beat up and kept away from their territory (which will end up being the whole tank). That's cichlids for you.

As long as you dont feed too much, the stocking should be fairly self sustaining. I'd still do water changes to introduce micro and macro nutrients.

GL


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank is two weeks old. I used about 10 gallons of the old water and all the substrate. Original canister filter ran for two weeks in the new tank. I consider it cycled.

Tank is slowly being planted, only about 1/3rd finished.
Rena xp1 filter, extra ceramics inside.
Using the carbon filter for the first month and a half, then just doing foam/ceramics.
Nutrients will be flourish comprehensive.
Water changes only when it looks bad.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, and the water is crystal clear, clean and under control. 
:^) Amen!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sorry I second guessed you, I thought you knew what you were doing.  

Canister filters are pretty awesome on well planted tanks. Actually, I am running an Aquaclear (HOB filter) on a 20 l that's nicely planted and that's all I use. And sometimes it gets so clogged it barely runs. LOL


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a hob on a spare 10 gallon that clogs up all the time. So much java fern it will plug up the intake eventually. At least my shrimp don't seem to get sucked in...

-G


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> Tank is two weeks old. I used about 10 gallons of the old water and all the substrate. Original canister filter ran for two weeks in the new tank. I consider it cycled.
> 
> Tank is slowly being planted, only about 1/3rd finished.
> Rena xp1 filter, extra ceramics inside.
> ...


lol same water substrate and filter you just new glass to hold it all 

i also see your planing to wait atlest a mouth before your next addition to your tank

so as far as your question(Any thoughts?) goes im going to have to say make a journal  post lots of pics and have fun with your fishy firends


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank has too much driftwood. I've planted quite a bit...

Anubias Nana Petite
Anubias Nana
Amazon Swords
Bacobia
Java Fern, Java Windelov
Goias
Rotala Indica
A handful of crypts...

Who knows what else. Phew

Lighting is 

Dual 21 watt for the rear of the tank.

Dual 39 watt for the front of the tank.

3 Watts per gallon +/-


----------

